# Laver un Écran de PB possible?



## iMac G4 (6 Mai 2003)

J'ai un PB et je les amener a mon école et bien sur tous le monde était éblouer on certain on malheuresement touché mon écran et maintenant il est salle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 possible de le laver sans labimer?

merci


----------



## krapulax (6 Mai 2003)

surtout éviter les produits à base d'alcool !!!! pas bon du tout pour les écrans TFT.

Le mieux est un chiffon à peine humide (le minimum) et frotter doucement, très doucement....

En bref, n'utiliser la ponceuse que dans les cas extremes....


----------



## Rogntudju (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krapulax:</font><hr /> * surtout éviter les produits à base d'alcool !!!! pas bon du tout pour les écrans TFT.

Le mieux est un chiffon à peine humide (le minimum) et frotter doucement, très doucement....

En bref, n'utiliser la ponceuse que dans les cas extremes....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui... Perso j'utilise un sopalin à peine humide avec de l'eau uniquement. Frotter doucement. Ensuite, prendre une feuille sèche pour essuyer l'eau. Tu retrouveras ton écran nickel.


----------



## powerbook867 (6 Mai 2003)

Il existe des lingettes, spécial écran tft, ordinateurs portables, etc...
ce sont les mêmes que pour nettoyer les optiques d'appareils photos.

Ca vaut pas très cher, c'est efficace et sans risque. Je le fais pour mon TI867.


----------



## iMax (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Il existe des lingettes, spécial écran tft, ordinateurs portables, etc...
ce sont les mêmes que pour nettoyer les optiques d'appareils photos.

Ca vaut pas très cher, c'est efficace et sans risque. Je le fais pour mon TI867.   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'utilise la même chose sur mon alu..
Ca marche super


----------



## FatMike (6 Mai 2003)

Salut à tous, 

le coup des lingettes spéciales c'est aps un peu de l'arnaque ? Parce que le coup du sopalin un peu humide et ensuite d'un petit coup de feuille seche et c'est nickel !

Par contre qu'est ce que l'écran récupère comme poussière ! Une fois nettoyer, il faut recommencer (phrase typique de la ménagère).

FatMike


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

je sais pas si l'écran des portables est recouvert d'une plaque en verre, mais ce qui est sûr c que le sopalin c du papier, et le papier ça fait des microrayures sur le verre (sisi, je plaisante pas, faut pas laver son IIyama à 1000 euros avec un sopalin....)


----------



## CharlesX (6 Mai 2003)

J'avais pas pensé au coup des lingettes. J'ai acheté des lingettes pour lunettes chez (Leader Price) et je m'en sers pour mon appareil photo : c'est nickel.
Donc effectivement, pas de raison pour que ca ne marche pas sur mon PB.


----------



## powerbook867 (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par CharlesX:</font><hr /> * J'avais pas pensé au coup des lingettes. J'ai acheté des lingettes pour lunettes chez (Leader Price) et je m'en sers pour mon appareil photo : c'est nickel.
Donc effectivement, pas de raison pour que ca ne marche pas sur mon PB.   * 

[/QUOTE]

CQFD !


----------



## samdebecte (6 Mai 2003)

j'utilise le produit pour mes lunettes avec un chiffon doux a lunettes aussi. Aucuns problèmes


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> * j'utilise le produit pour mes lunettes avec un chiffon doux a lunettes aussi. Aucuns problèmes   * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je n'utilise plus de produit sur mes lunettes.... du coup je ne vois plus que mon écran de powerbook est sale!


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)




----------



## Onra (7 Mai 2003)

Moi j'ai un protège clavier en micro-fibre, je m'en sert pour nettoyer l'écran. Impécable.

Je l'ai acheté à l'Apple Expo. D'ailleurs ce qui m'a convaincu c'est que le gars nettoyait un écran de pismo qui était super crade. Il avait humidifié la micro-fibre. L'écran est redevenu super nickel !


----------



## nekura (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * je sais pas si l'écran des portables est recouvert d'une plaque en verre, mais ce qui est sûr c que le sopalin c du papier, et le papier ça fait des microrayures sur le verre (sisi, je plaisante pas, faut pas laver son IIyama à 1000 euros avec un sopalin....)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, c'est du plastique.
Par contre, il faut faire bien attention à ne pas utiliser un produit trop aggressif pour ne pas "fondre" ce plastique. Il existe tout un tas de bombes / lingettes / etc pour matériel hifi/informatique ; attention à bien vérifier qu'il n'y a pas d'alcool dedans, l'idéal c'est les produits avec écrit dessus "pour écran à cristaux liquides" ou "pour écrans TFT".

Mais bon, moi perso j'utilise des kleenex humide, plutôt que du sopalin. Ca me semble moins rèche.


----------



## FabriceG (9 Mai 2003)

Il faut éviter tout ce qui est fibre papier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que ce soit le plastique ou le verre, ça raye... Les lunettes en poly-carbo-ce-ne-sais-quoi-encore (bref du plastique), ça ne ce nettoie qu'avec une chiffonnette adaptée, même les inrayables !

Sans rigoler, votre écran TFT, vous ne l'estimez pas plus qu'au prix d'un kleenex ou autre sopalin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ?
en plus papier frotté sur plastique (ou plastique + lainage) = électricité statique = donc poussière attirée sur l'écran, moyen non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un microfibre adapté (certes plus cher qu'un rouleau de sopalin) avec peut-être un produit lui aussi adapté ne rayeront pas l'écran, ne le chargeront pas en  électricité statique... bref pour votre bijou, choisissez bien... m'enfin, c'est vos écrans


----------



## Rogntudju (9 Mai 2003)

Ohhhhh lààààà n'abusez pas quand même...

J'utilise du sopalin depuis plus de 2 ans sur mon PwB et c'est nickel... Bien sur je ne bourrine pas sur l'écran, il faut y aller en douceur.

Certains craignent des micro rayures... je n'en ai pas constaté. (pourrait on seulement les voir ?)
Si cela les rend malade d'imaginer une seconde de risquer une micro rayure sur leur lcd.... bah libre à eux d'utiliser le produit ultra_machin_trendy_branchouille_garanti_sans_rayures...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceux là doivent aussi utiliser ce produit pour leur écran de tv et leur voiture de crainte de voir apparaitre la fameuse micro rayure désastreuse... Misère...


----------



## obi wan (10 Mai 2003)

g pas la télé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et si tu nettoies un crt (c la seule experience que g, g pas de portable mais un bon crt) avec du sopalin, les rayures tu les vois à force... garanti


----------



## Rogntudju (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * g pas la télé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et si tu nettoies un crt (c la seule experience que g, g pas de portable mais un bon crt) avec du sopalin, les rayures tu les vois à force... garanti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






  Garanti... que dalle. J'aimerais bien savoir dans quelles conditions tu peux voir ces rayures (ou au bout de combien de dizaines d'années).

Mon écran de TV crt est nickel, mon écran de powerbook lcd est nickel, mes carreaux de fenêtre en verre sont nickels, mes affiches sous verre sont nickels.... etc etc etc... A vous entendre le tout serait affligé de rayures visibles parce que nettoyés au sopalin.

Je suis navré mais je n'ai rien constaté de tel.


----------



## obi wan (10 Mai 2003)

tu as raison g peut etre generalise un peu vite. sur un ecran crt iiyama, le sopalin fait clairement des rayures, je l'ai vu à la boite ou je bossais avant. le mien j'y fais gaffe et yen a pas une... après c vrai que les vitres de batiments ne craignent pas le sopalin, mais c peut etre pas le meme genre de verre... tout ce qui est du style optique d'appareil etc, il vaut mieux pas le nettoyer avec des fibres papier comme le sopalin... à toi de voir si tu considères ton écran comme un instrument d'optique. c vrai que je suis peut-etre un tantinet maniaque mais bon...


----------



## melaure (14 Mai 2003)

Le sopalin est loin d'être le plus agressif et me suffit bien. Tu peux trouver des chiffons très doux dans les magasins de bricolage.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (15 Mai 2003)

Des mouchoirs en papier en boîte (les super doux) et du "VU" en spray. Jamais aucun problème depuis 2 ans...


----------



## PipoCanaja (31 Mai 2003)

J'ai vu plusieurs messages interdisant l'alcool ... Personellement, j'ai nettoyé un PB145 avec quand je l'ai recupéré et apres tests ds un coin j'ai constaté qu'il n'y avait pas de pb avec. Du coup j'ai recidivé sur un coin du WallStreet quand je l'ai recu, et la encore pas de pb ... Qu'est ce que je risque avec de l'alcool ?

Sinon, sur le 17p Studio display, j'ai pas encore essayé parce que il n'est pas trop sale (j'interdit qui que ce soit de s'en approcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). Est ce que les plastiques recents sont moins resistants que les anciens ?


----------

